# New Tribute 550 First Trip



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi all
As promised a brief summary of our first weekend trip in the new van-Note that we eventually got it home from Kerrs (in the Rain) Thursday evening and set off Friday about 11am. And we haven't motorhomed for about 25 years!
The van is a great drive! 70mph is 2500rpm in 6th and Friday was mostly motorway Torbay to Market Harborough, and I did not use cruise control.
Saturday was M Harborough to Peterborough Show and then to Thetford, the first 358 miles at 28.7mpg. Sunday was Thetford to Westbury, Wilts, and Monday on down to Torbay. Full use made of cruise control and second 317 miles was at 34.2mpg, also slower at 60 rather than 70.
We found the bed extremely comfortable, though I should think anyone over 6' should test before buying.
Little niggles-Offside handbrake needs to be released before drivers seat completes 180degree turn, needed for single bed use(we did not use this)
I always leave a vehicle in gear so not too bad on nearly level site if you remember to re-apply brake after turning.
Washroom door opens to about 140 degrees, meaing you cannot pass if it is open. Different hinges or small mods would fix this.
When our water level was low the audible alarm kept going off, presumably as the water sloshed past the sensor, but very annoying on a long trip. So one would need to either fill tank, or empty it I suppose.
One rattle which I cannot pinpoint, and as wife is deaf, totally in one ear, she could not find it whilst on the move.
The dealer could not fit an adjustable aerial for TV due to location of fridge, and we could not get a good signal at all. May be an issue with the dealer-we will see.
The overcab locker door is very wide and very narrow, and opens downwards only to the horizontal. So vertically challenged me (5'7) had to stand on a stool to reach right in.
Despite these little niggles our overall impression was very favourable indeed. It looks absolutely great, is comfortable on the move and on site and everything worked well.
If anyone has any other questions on the van please let me know and I will try to answer them.
Hope this helps someone.
Paul


----------



## 102062 (Dec 10, 2006)

*tribute 550*

hi oldenstar , sounds good report on van get mine may 18 from chelston ,part of deal was fitting radio&tv dont know what ariel they are using for tv ,has van got rear ladder as hope to fit reverseing camera to top of ladder what nessesaties do you need to get set up? my first motorhome so any information gratefully received thanks triumf


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi Tiumf
Yes-there is a rear ladder. Does not look very strong but my dealer said they had been using it when fitting TV aerial and awning.
Don't think I would fit the rev camera on the ladder though. I am having a camera later this month hopefully, but not sure yet where they will fit it. It is part of a radio,DVD,SatNav,rev camera all in one jobby. The radio is already fitted but they needed revised parts for this new chassis before they can fit the rev camera etc.
As to what you will need? Everyone has their own ideas but basically, apart from consumables like toilet chemicals and gas it is up to you.
Definitely get a good Electrical Hook Up Cable (mine is 25m), and some sort of Water hose for filling your water tank.
I had an awning fitted free as part of our deal-Fiamma F65 Titanium, but it is worth noting that they had to remove one of the ornamental roof bars to fit it-didn't notice until I got it home!!
Of course, at the Peterborough show SWMBO decided we needed an freestanding awning, so now we have one of those too  
Nearly ruptured myself carrying the b thing back to the van-thank God for the courtesy buses at the show.
HTH
Paul


----------



## 103888 (Apr 13, 2007)

Thanks for the report Oldenstar I was wondering how you got on.

I agree the bed size could be a problem, by the looks of the specifications the max double is 5ft 11 on the 550 and 6ft on the 650 otherwise you will have to use the front seats and have 2 singles. This will not worry my wife and I as we are only 5ft 6” but I know a couple that are over 6ft and have ordered the 650 like us.

I think that the roof bars are more than ornamental, I normally fasten a roof rack and a box to them! That was useful feedback, I will ring my dealer tomorrow and cancel the awning and go for a freestanding one that does not permanently secure to the van. I was in 2 minds anyway as we used to own a caravan site and the amount of hassle we used to get when a motorhome returned on an evening expecting to get the pitch they had left in the morning and someone else had taken it. You can leave your awning and save your pitch with a freestander!

Have a look on the Fiat Van site, the Ducato is meant to have the optional rear view camera mounted in the top rear plastic valance, I wonder if there is a blank that can be removed to save drilling! I will fit one off ebay for about £90.

Very jealous that you have got yours but very pleased for you, hopefully our 650 should be here in 2 to 4 weeks now or so we have been told.


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

A lot of the points made are the same as for the old model. The Fiamma Awning does need to have one Roof Rail removed due to the fixing brackets of the Roof rail being in the way, I still have to make my mind up if to have one as I worry it may detract from the appearance. Funny you also mention poor reception as mine is also the same having a new arial fitted and will report on this. But aren't they lovely looking far better than the white Ice Cream Vans. :wink:


----------

